# Venkovan



## nunu7te

Ahoj vsichni!
Nemuzu si vzpominat na slovo, které jsem slysela v hovorové cestine pro "venkovan"...bylo to neco jako "ludrov" ale google s tim slovem nic nenajde...nekdo mi pomuze?
diky paa


----------



## Bára

Ahoj všichni!
Nemůžu si vzpomenout na slovo, které jsem slyšela v hovorové češtině ve významu "venkovan"...bylo to něco jako "ludrov" ale na googlu se mi pod tím slovem nic nenajde...někdo mi pomůže?
diky paa 

Ahoj, přiznám se, že mě napadá akorát slovo *lúzr* (nejsem si teď moc jistá, jestli se správně píše lůzr nebo lúzr - často vidíme oboje, protože lidé, kteří toto slovo používají si většinou s pravopisem hlavu moc nelámou je to myslím z anglického _loser_, tak je možná lepší nepočešťovat pravopis) Má hodně pejorativní význam, ale podle mě se vztahuje celkově na nižší společenskou vrstvu, ne pouze na venkovany. Pro venkovana máme slovo "vidlák", ale tos asi nemyslela... Snad pomohou ostatní


----------



## bibax

Také mě nic nenapadá. Venkovan je prostě venkovan, případně sedlák (pokud hospodaří).

Vidlák (od vidle = pitchfork, hayfork) je stěží možno nazvat hovorovou češtinou. Je to výraz hodně pejorativní a arogantní. Pro někoho je vidlákem každý obyvatel Vidlákova. Vidlákov začíná za Prahou a vyplňuje zbytek republiky.

Jinak vidlák je jelen (špičák, vidlák, šesterák, atd.) Vidlák je také hnisavý zánět prstu.


----------



## nunu7te

Diky za opravovani chyb, cestinu uz dlouho neprocvicim...a promin za diakritiky, ale ceské hacky a carky u me neexistuji 
Luzr by mohlo byt to, co jsem hledela...
Ale jeste mi neco napadlo:byla jsem na vesnici blizko Olomouci a vesnice se proste tak(jak?) jmenovala. 
Jedna Ceska, s kterou jsem byla, mi rekla ze té toto slovo v cestine znamena co v italstine "venkovan" a bylo prave to luzr/ludr... muze byt?


----------



## Bára

S diakritikou je to jasné, proto jsem ji také nepsala červeně, jen jsem to nechtěla nechávat bez háčků a čárek, když už jsem to opravovala 
Nevím, popravdě řečeno mi připadá nepravděpodobné, že by někdo použil slovo "lúzr" pro venkovana... Je to spíš životní ztroskotanec, chudák, smolař... Poblíž Olomouce je Lutín, Lošov a další malá města a vesnice od "l". Ludrov mi opravdu nic neříká, ani mi to slovo nezní moc česky. Pokud to bylo u Olomouce, je možné, že se jednalo o nějaké slovo z hanáckého nářečí, takže někdo, kdo odtud pochází, bude chytřejší


----------



## bibax

*Ludr, ludra, ludrák* je z němčiny, kde znamená mršina, zdechlina, neřád.

Luderkerl - neřád chlap
Luderleben - nezřízený život
ludern - ludračit, vést nezřízený život

Ludrová je obec na Slovensku.

Tak nevím, co to má společného s venkovany.


----------



## nunu7te

dekuji moc! Zajimavé informace!


----------



## tlumic

Venkovan...? Lůzr...? To mi zas tolik smyslu dohromady nedává.

Já znám "vidlák" od "vidle". Je to řečeno pejorativně a s despektem.


----------



## Marci11

nunu7te said:


> Ahoj vsichni!
> Nemuzu si vzpominat na slovo, které jsem slysela v hovorové cestine pro "venkovan"...bylo to neco jako "ludrov" ale google s tim slovem nic nenajde...nekdo mi pomuze?
> diky paa



Možná jste měla na mysli slovo "buran", pokuď se jedná o *hovorovou češtinu*,
tak tento výraz se dost používá. (někteří lidé také říkají "křupan", ale to není tak časté)


----------

